# Unable to connect to office comp (Remote Web Workplace SBS 2008) with Win7 Home Prem



## HOBOcs

I'm trying to connect to an office computer in a domain using Remote Web Workplace using a laptop with Win7 Home Premium from remote.

I'm able to access the "Remote Web Workplace" window but when I try to "Connect to a Computer" from the listed computer, it hangs on a blank pop-up window "Windows Small Business Server 2008"

Note1: I'm able to access the Server directly (from the Remote Laptop) using the remote destop connection, and I'm able to access the computer in question via the SBS Console and selecting remote access.

Note2: I'm also able to access the remote computer from a WinXP Pro computer. FYI - when I select the computer from the computer list, it presents me with dialog box" saying "A website wants to start a remote connection..." hit enter and I'm requested to login as expected.

I'm not sure if there is some settings on the Win7 Home P" or Internet security that need to be tweaked or what?

Help directions greatly appreciated


----------



## Mumbodog

I would as an experiment install and try another browser.

.


----------



## HOBOcs

Interesting - - went into Firefox and the Web Workplace option for Connecting to a computer does not even show


----------



## avisitor

Is the proper Add-On running in IE?


----------



## HOBOcs

I can't let problems like this die --- Posting an interesting follow-up

I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit) and trying to access the office computer.

I naturally select Internet Explorer and enter the URL to access the remote "Web Work Place" - when I attempt to connect to a computer defined in the list the "Remote Destop" window pops up and hangs.


1) I found in Program files two versions of Internet Explorer (one is the 64 bit version) 

2) so when I select "Start" "All Programs" Internet Explorer (64 Bit) - then enter the remote URL and connect to the computer I now get the "Remote Desktop Connection" window -with a message "A website wants to start a remote connection" and I click connect and I'm in.

Note: When I do help about on the Internet Explorer - It says I'm IE8 64 bit


3) When I "send as a Shortcut to desktop" to the desktop and run it from there - I get the same issue as before - the inital window hangs and does not get to the one that says "A website wants to start a remote connection...."

Note When I look at the help on the IE8 - is does not say 64 bit. (So it appears to be defaulting to IE 8 86 version.

4) When I "Pin" the internet explorer IE8 to the task bar and run it from there and select my url from favourites or entered link I am able to connect. It is using the IE 8 64 bit,

Appears the issue is with running the non-64 bit IE8 and the inability to "save" the link on the desktop as the 64 Bit Veriosn if IE.

Thoughts??


----------



## HOBOcs

Just tried this and it works.

Access the IE8 64bit version (from the Task Bar) and selected my url (remote.xxx.xx) from the favourites menu and dragged it to the desktop.
Ran it and did the Help About Internet Explorer and do see that it is now the 64 bit version.
So the issue appears to be with the "Send To" Shortcut desktop.

Weird


----------



## HOBOcs

Response from Microsoft Tech Net - to my inquiry about the same issue

From Technet Forum*********
Hi
Create a shortcut to the 64bit version of Internet Explorer on the Desktop.
Right click the shortcut and in the target Line, add the URL to the that line. It should look like this:
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" http://www.microsoft.com

Don't forget the space between the second " and http.

The issue you are seeing is because the 32bit version of IE is hard coded as the default browser and this cannot be changed. The following article gives a good explanation for this design decision by a Program Manager on the IE Team.

EricLaw's IEInternals : Q&A: 64-Bit Internet Explorer

Let us know if this works for you.
Thank You for using Windows 7
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ronnie Vernon MVP

*****************************


----------

